# yay, yay 2nd CDX leg :-)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Whoooohoooo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Double Yay for Faelan!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Congrats on both legs. I hope this means title soon...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay yay! That's just awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on both legs<: 

Good luck with the third run (tomorrow?)!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is double the fun! Whohooo go Sharon and kids!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

:artydude Awesome!!!:artydude​


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yipee Faelan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Faelan with his ribbons*

There was a pro photographer there who caught some nice action shots, can't wait  In the meantime, here is a shot from my phone of Faelan looking proud of his ribbons .. best part is his breeders were there and loved how he looks and his heeling (2nd time) really wowed them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Woo-hoo! Congrats on both legs. I hope this means title soon...


LOL - I will be deciding where to enter him next soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> That is double the fun! Whohooo go Sharon and kids!


Best part? While I did not check I believe he got full marks for heeling!
5 points each for no front/finish, and 1/2 point for Broad Jump front. 2nd run.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How exciting, congratulations!!! Way to go both of you!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on both legs and the placement!! The handsome boy looks good posing with his bling.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats! I agree, he definitely deserves two separate threads  




Sunrise said:


> Best part? While I did not check I believe he got full marks for heeling!
> 5 points each for no front/finish, and 1/2 point for Broad Jump front. 2nd run.


Man! If you could just get him fronting and finishing, you could be vying for HIT! either way, losing no points on heeling is AWESOME!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!! Way to go Team Faelan!! So proud of you guys, looking forward to seeing the action shots!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cool, congrats!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on both legs! I wish you had a video of your flawless heeling. I could always dream of having such a performance. Good Luck on number 3.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy said:


> Congrats on both legs! I wish you had a video of your flawless heeling. I could always dream of having such a performance. Good Luck on number 3.


Grins - me too!! His first run today he kind of forgot he was heeling and lost 9 1/2 points, but his fronts & finishes were way better. Second run his heeling was right on but his fronts & finishes were field delivery style. But he is a green dog really so for him to do so well was very exciting  And, I used the warm up ring and discovered he was anticipating the drop for recall so was really grateful that he knew some recall games so we could work that out before ring time!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Sounds like you held up your end as a handler and used the warm up ring to advantage too. Good for you!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutely deserves double accolades!!! Congratulations!!! :dblthumb2 (Deserving of TWO thumbs up also)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A picture or 2 from Liza Wallis Photography*

of Faelany doing the Figure 8 and of us celebrating just a wee bit


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos!! He's one happy boy!


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great feeling!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations and great pictures of the happy boy.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful photos~! Look at everyone all happy and having fun. Love it!! 

Those professional photos bring one word to mind: JOY! He looks so happy.

I'm so glad for you both.  the way things should be


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The drop on recall*

A few pictures of Faelan during the Drop on Recall exercise (photos from *Liza Wallis Photography )*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's got great focus. Great job!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So impressed! Congratulations on your Wonder Boy. Terrific


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love the photos, congratulations.


----------

